# Steven Seagal in Machete



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought this was a funny review.  I remember the buckskin jacket too!

http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2010/09/can_machete_make_us_like_steve.html


----------

